# The New Lamborghini Urus



## rf-harris (Sep 25, 2017)

The new SUV from Lamborghini is OUT and its awesome, probably the best SUV till date. What are your thoughts about it?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Lambos are not meant to be daily drivers.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Perfectly good waste of money if you ask me.....worthless.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

That's an SUV? I'll call it a goo vehicle when it comes to Rich square NC and goes where my Dakota can go, until then its nothing more than a pavement princess that is meant to be a weekend fun toy not a DD
Although it might actually be the worlds fastest suv LOL


----------

